# Home made gray Squirrel calls



## chabla

Does any one know how to make home made gray squirrel call that doesnt cost alot of money to make. please respnd!


----------



## weasle414

I dunno about squirrel calls but I make my own coyote calls. I could try to figure out how to make a squirrel one for ya if you wanted me to.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

how do you make the coyote calls?
:sniper:


----------



## bluenwhite

I think that everyone would love you if you could find out how to make a cheep effective and simple grey squirrel call 8)


----------



## gray squirrel

bluenwhite said:


> I think that everyone would love you if you could find out how to make a cheep effective and simple grey squirrel call 8)


i can say the same


----------



## weasle414

**** a nator said:


> how do you make the coyote calls?
> :sniper:


Lathe and a bandsaw and lots of relaxation time with sandpaper and a drill 8)

It's not really hard to make them. If you're interested in looking into it deeper, just pm me. Or if you're interested in buying one, I've got plenty for sale.


----------



## Zwetschgen

Hey, I am not sure if this counts, or if this is what it is you are talking about, but I have been taught to tap the plastic end of a shotgun shell on the wooden stock. It's not really a call, but other squirrels will think it's a nut being cracked, which may lure them out. I don't know what do in the event you're hunting with a pellet gun or other rifle.


----------



## coyote_buster

I guess we all need to carry a shotgun sheel with us from now on.


----------



## Stonegoblet

You can get Quail calls for pretty cheap at any Big 5 retailers. I got a whole array of animals in my 'territory' Quail are challenging and fun to shoot. Try it out.


----------



## squirrel-hunter

Hey Y'all... i found this to work to get squirrels active and into my sight

tap two quarters together.. 
hold one in your palm or fingertips to change the pitch and tap the other onto it

once you figure it out they will pop out of nowhere on you, then you can have some target practice :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47

The two quarters trick works best before the nuts disappear.

The shotgun shell trick works better if you have bb's in it.

Another one is to drag the edge of a coin against the threads of a good-sized bolt.

:sniper:


----------



## lilbuck

the two quarter trick does work i have used and they will come if u do it write. You can also buy squirrel calls at k mart and just about eny store but dollor stores for cheap.


----------



## buckyboy

if you go to a dollor store get a dog toy that squikes and that the squikey part of and hold it betwenn your lips and low or suck and it will squike. that is a baby squirel in destress call. it really works. i've done it many times. :sniper:


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt

Hey Lilbuck, What rifle is that in the pic. it looks like my pellet gun, is it a crosman?


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray

Interesting topic. When we use them, we just have commercial calls. I had heard of a lot of these other methods. I can also bark like one which works occasionally! 

-Marc


----------



## 1100 LT20

clicking 2 quarters together does the trick


----------



## alleyyooper

The squeeky toy works too. Most of the store sold calls are a sound like that.
With the squeeky part in a wood tube and a rubber ball on the end to produce the air to the squeeker.

So a wood tube drilled just large enough to hold the squeeker in one end and bigger on the other end so it is like a mega phone. Get the rubber bulb off a turkey baster and place it on the squeeker end. Tap the ball on your leg or gun stock to product those, squeek squeek squeek sounds repetedly.

You could probably buy a call for the investment in parts to build one but the satifaction of useing what you build is some thing else.

 Al


----------



## gatermaster

take 2 pennys and rub the edge of one on the picture of the building on the other one and it will make a clicking sound and squirrls come to that


----------



## treeratman

I googled searched sound bytes for squirrel's barking and then held my cell phone up to the computer and recorded them. It works great!!

It also drives my cats crazy!

Now I'm thinking about taking my cats hunting with me!


----------



## alleyyooper

http://www.ehow.com/how_7721066_make-ho ... -call.html

another way.
How to make a squirrel call/barker. You get a corncob out of the field, stripped of corn and break it in half and run a small stick about half way down the middle. Find a piece of slate, we had a slate roof so I had a lot of it around, holding the corn cob you hit the stick at an angle on the slate and it will sound like a squirrel bark.

http://www.squirrelhuntinginfo.com/how- ... l-call.php

 Al


----------



## squirreler

Lt.monkeybutt said:


> Hey Lilbuck, What rifle is that in the pic. it looks like my pellet gun, is it a crosman?


You are right! That gun is a Crosman 760 Pumpmaster. It shoots 625 fps with the reccomended bbs. I use the .177 caliber pellets and it takes squirrels just fine I think.

Happy Squirreling!


----------

